# WH40K vs. Starcraft / Warhammer vs Warcraft



## Yaglan (16. Oktober 2010)

Halli hallo 

Viele sagen ja das die Space Marines von Starcraft aus WH40K kommen also geklaut sind weil die genauso aussehen. 
Und dieser meinung war ich auch mal.

Aber täuche ich mich da oder kann man die Garnicht miteinander vergleichen? 
Die sehen nochnichmal einen Ähnlich. 

Klar beide Anzüge machen einen Größer Stärker Schneller da beide mit Motoren laufen. 
Aber das war ja schon das einzige was man vergleichen kann. 

Die Anzüge ähneln sich sonst keinen Stück.

Die Space Marines in Starcraft sind ganz normale Menschen die dort hinein gesteckt wurden. 

In Warhammer sind es es Veränderte / Verbesserte Menschen namens Astartes die da drin stecken. Die sind von (Natur) Stärker Größer Schneller als Menschen. Noch sehen die Anzüge ganz schön anders aus. 

Die Zergs Hingegen ähneln sehr den Tyraniden. Beide Spezies entwickeln sich immer weiter um Neue Kreaturen zum Vorschein zu bringen. Dennoch haben viele Tyraniden Biotonische Feuerwaffen. Was Zergs sogesehen nicht haben.

Die Protoss würde ich sagenhaben was neues und was von den Tau und den Eldern. Die erinnen mich eben an meisten an denen. 

Würde mal gerne wissen was euch so auffällt. 

Bei Warhammer Fantasy kommt das geklaute viel eher zum vorschein da Warcraft ursprünglich ein Warhammer werden sollte.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (18. Oktober 2010)

Dass die Space Marines aus StarCraft und die Space Marines aus Warhammer 40k wegen der Lizenz nicht haargenauso aussehen, dürfte ja klar sein.
Äußerlich gleichen sie sich sogar stark, wie ich finde: StarCraft-Marine - Warhammer-Marine

Klar ist die Hintergrundgeschichte von den SpaceMarines, Protoss und Zergs aus Star Craft eine andere als die von Warhammer 40k, das war/ist bei WarCraft ja das gleiche. Blizzard hat sich einige Konzepte von GamesWorkshop kopiert und sich dann ihre eigenen Geschichten dazu gestrickt. 


Was mir noch spontan einfällt: Protoss sind Psi-begabt - Eldar ebenfalls. Protoss können verstorbene Krieger als _Dragoon_ "wiederbeleben" - Eldar können ihre Verstorbenen in Form von _Phantomlords_ "wiederbeleben".


Edith sagt: Die Ähnlichkeiten zwischen Zerg und Tyranniden tun richtig weg. Hydralisk = Venator; Ultralisk = Carnifex..etc.


----------



## Yaglan (18. Oktober 2010)

Naja das von den Dragonern kann man eher mit den Cybots vergleichen beide müssen Lebensbedrohlich verwundet sein.
Eldar ist klar die müssen Sterben dafür.

Du hast dir den einzigen Character genommen in Ganz Starcraft der als Astartet Gelten könnte  Hm obwohl der General ist auch sehr nahe. Ok ich hatte eher die Bilder von Starcraft 1 im Kopf.

Naja aber dennoch ist was die Spacemarines betrifft noch ein gigantischer unterschied. zwischen den beiden Universums


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (18. Oktober 2010)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Naja das von den Dragonern kann man eher mit den Cybots vergleichen beide müssen Lebensbedrohlich verwundet sein.
> Eldar ist klar die müssen Sterben dafür.



Dachte die Dragoon wären Verstorbene, hab das so in Erinnerung. *kopfkratz* 
Aber ist auch schon lange her, dass ich StarCraft gespielt habe.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Oktober 2010)

Das liegt ganz einfach daran das Warcraft (bei SC weiß ichs nicht genau) damals ein Games Workshop-Spiel werden sollte, Games Workshop sich aber entschied das Projekt aufzugeben und Blizzard mit dem Spiel schon so weit war das es mit kleinen Änderungen unter einem anderen Namen released wurde.

Das Starcraft und Warcraft so nahe an Warhammer 40k und Warhammer liegen ist also Games Workshops eigene Schuld.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (18. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das liegt ganz einfach daran das Warcraft (bei SC weiß ichs nicht genau) damals ein Games Workshop-Spiel werden sollte, Games Workshop sich aber entschied das Projekt aufzugeben und Blizzard mit dem Spiel schon so weit war das es mit kleinen Änderungen unter einem anderen Namen released wurde.
> 
> Das Starcraft und Warcraft so nahe an Warhammer 40k und Warhammer liegen ist also Games Workshops eigene Schuld.



WarCraft sollte angeblich ein Warhammer-RTS werden. "Angeblich" weil es nur ein unbestätigtes Gerücht ist. 

Ich find's persöhnlich auch nicht wirklich schlimm, dass Blizzard sich bei Warhammer-Fantasy/4ok bedient, aber der "Design-Klau" bei StarCraft von Warhammer40k ist schon am manchen Stellen richtig peinlich (und dann auch noch dermaßen billig umgesetzt: gugt euch mal die "Rächer" aus StarCraft2 an).


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ich find's persöhnlich auch nicht wirklich schlimm, dass Blizzard sich bei Warhammer-Fantasy/4ok bedient, aber der "Design-Klau" bei StarCraft von Warhammer40k ist schon am manchen Stellen richtig peinlich (und dann auch noch dermaßen billig umgesetzt: gugt euch mal die "Rächer" aus StarCraft2 an).



Was soll mir da auffallen?
(spiele kein warhammer)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (24. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was soll mir da auffallen?
> (spiele kein warhammer)



Die sehen wie die japanische Umsetzung der Space Marine Sturmtruppen bzw. Chaos Space Marine Raptoren aus:

Strumtruppe:
http://www.brueckenk...bloodangels.jpg

Raptoren:

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/7/71/Chaos_Raptor_4th_Edition.jpg


----------



## Yaglan (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin echt mal gespannt wie der Warhammer FIlm sein wird. Die Qualität ist zwar nicht Aktuell also an Final Fantasy kanns nicht mithalten aber es handelt sich um Warhammer ^^.

Seit dem ich mich damit beschäftige liebe ich das Universum Scifi und ein Hauch Fantasy. Ist irgendwie genial.

Nur da ich mit den Büchern etwas durcheinander komme. Wenn ich daran denke das seit Horus 10000 jahre vergangen sind....

Mein erstes Buch was ich gelesen habe von Warhammer war Wolfskrieger glaube ich. Das wo Ragnar ein Spaceworlf wird. 
Da kann man gut heraus lesen was mit einen Menschen Passiert bei seiner umwandlung was bei anderen Orden Ähnlich ablaufen wird. 

Dann habe ich mit den Bruderkriegs Büchern angefangen. Sehr sehr geile Bücher.
Wo allerdings band 6 und 7 Etwas aus der Reihe fallen weil die noch Früher spielen. Band 6 hat sogar garnichts damit zu tuen. Naja ok schon da muss man sich noch genauer mit der Story auskennen und wissen was mit einen Passieren wird. 

Ähm ja ich habe nichts zum Thema geschrieben.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (5. November 2010)

Ich finde die Space Marines aus beiden Spielen ähneln sich nicht sonderlich. Die Rüstungen weisen gewisse Ähnlichkeiten auf, was aber auch daran liegt, dass sie eine ganz ähnliche Funktion erfüllen. Vom Hintergrund als auch spieltechnisch sind beide komplett verschieden.

Die Tyraniden dagegen sind sicherlich Inspirationsquelle für die Zerg gewesen, wobei das Motiv der "außerirdischen Monsterameisen" älter als beide ist und die Zerg im Gegenzug auch neuere Modellreihen der Tyraniden beeinflusst haben.

Die Protoss sind wenn überhaupt aus mehreren Quellen inspiriert. Mit den Eldar haben sie nur soviel gemeinsam, dass beide alte und technologisch hochentwickelte Völker sind. Die Optik ist verschieden, der Hintergrund ist verschieden und spielerisch sind sie sogar fast gegensätzlich.

Betreffs Warcraft/WHFB: Grüne Orks sind eigentlich ein Markenzeichen von Games Workshop. Ansonsten ist aber die Warhammerwelt so dermaßen aus der irdischen Mythologie und natürlich dem Herrn der Ringe zusammengeklaut, dass man hier nur Diebe bestehlen würde


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (5. November 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Ich finde die Space Marines aus beiden Spielen ähneln sich nicht sonderlich. Die Rüstungen weisen gewisse Ähnlichkeiten auf, was aber auch daran liegt, dass sie eine ganz ähnliche Funktion erfüllen. Vom Hintergrund als auch spieltechnisch sind beide komplett verschieden.
> 
> Die Tyraniden dagegen sind sicherlich Inspirationsquelle für die Zerg gewesen, wobei das Motiv der "außerirdischen Monsterameisen" älter als beide ist und die Zerg im Gegenzug auch neuere Modellreihen der Tyraniden beeinflusst haben.
> 
> ...



Klar sind die Hintergründe der beiden Universen unterschiedlich, und wenn man die Völker einzeln nehmen würde, würden die Gemeinsamkeiten auch kaum auffallen oder könnten als Zufall gelten, aber die Menge der "Zufälle" die es bei StarCraft - Warhammer 40k, im Gesamten betrachtet, gibt ist wohl schon ein wenig unheimlich, oder? 


Wobei mich interessieren würde, wo sich GamesWorkshop bei den neueren Tyraniden bei Blizzard inspiriert hat. (Diesen Satz bitte nicht falsch verstehen - ich würde mich wirklich über paar Beispiele freuen  )


Tante Edith sagt:

Klar, jeder inspiriert sich von anderen Dingen und GamesWorkshop hat auch nicht das Rad neu erfunden - nur ist "Inspirieren" was anderes als "Kopieren". Wenn ich einen Roman mit Elfen, Zwerge, Trolle und Orks schreibe ist es ja auch noch längst keine Kopie von "Herr Der Ringe".

Und bei WarCraft sind die Verbindungen zu Warhammer-Fantasy auch weniger extrem als bei StarCraft zu Warhammer 40k (meines Empfindens nach), und mir würde nie in den Sinn kommen zu behaupten, dass WarCraft eine stumpfe Kopie der Warhammer-Welt ist. 
Aber bei StarCraft stößt es besonders wegen den Zerg auf, die nach einem einfachen "Copy-Paste" Prinzip ins "Leben" gerufen wurden. Schwarmbewusstsein, Biologische Veränderungen, Symbionten...blablabla...etc...selbst bei den Einheiten(-Designs) wurde kopiert, bzw. sind sehr sehr große Ähnlichkeiten vorhanden (aber das nicht nur bei den Zerg-Tyraniden).


----------



## HMC-Pretender (10. November 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Wobei mich interessieren würde, wo sich GamesWorkshop bei den neueren Tyraniden bei Blizzard inspiriert hat. (Diesen Satz bitte nicht falsch verstehen - ich würde mich wirklich über paar Beispiele freuen  )



Ein Beispiel wäre das Modell des Tyraniden-Venators, welches eine dreiste Hydralisken-Kopie ist (und nicht etwa andersherum). Vermutlich ist das die Retourkutsche von GW an Blizzard. Regeltechnisch kann der sich sogar "ausbuddeln", genau wie sein Vorbild.

Generell sind alle neuren Tyranidenmodelle deutlich insektenhafter als sie es früher waren (da haben sie noch stärker an das "Alien" aus den gleichnamigen Filmen erinnert).

Dass die ganzen Ähnlichkeiten Zufall sind behaupte ich zudem gar nicht. Man will schon ganz bewusst bestimmte Klischees bedienen, aber kopiert ist was anderes (zum Beispiel das Interface von Alganon). Auch zwischen Zerg und Tyraniden gibt es einige wichtige Unterschiede, die eben dem entsprechenden Hintergrund und Spielumfeld geschuldet sind.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. November 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel wäre das Modell des Tyraniden-Venators, welches eine dreiste Hydralisken-Kopie ist (und nicht etwa andersherum). Vermutlich ist das die Retourkutsche von GW an Blizzard. Regeltechnisch kann der sich sogar "ausbuddeln", genau wie sein Vorbild.
> 
> Generell sind alle neuren Tyranidenmodelle deutlich insektenhafter als sie es früher waren (da haben sie noch stärker an das "Alien" aus den gleichnamigen Filmen erinnert).
> 
> Dass die ganzen Ähnlichkeiten Zufall sind behaupte ich zudem gar nicht. Man will schon ganz bewusst bestimmte Klischees bedienen, aber kopiert ist was anderes (zum Beispiel das Interface von Alganon). Auch zwischen Zerg und Tyraniden gibt es einige wichtige Unterschiede, die eben dem entsprechenden Hintergrund und Spielumfeld geschuldet sind.



Stimmt, den Venator gabs wirklich erst ab der dritten Edition - böses GamesWorkshop. 
(wobei ich nicht denke, dass das "insektenhafte" von den Zerg übernommen wurde, da schon der Schwarmtyrant der 2. Edition stark dem späterem Design gleicht.)

Und, klar gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Tyraniden und Zerg (wie oft soll ich das noch zugeben*g*). Aber als ich damals vor vielen vielen Jahren, als die dritte Edition noch ganz frisch war, zu Warhammer 40k 'gekommen' bin und zum ersten Mal über Tyraniden gelesen hatte, kam mir sofort der Gedanke: "Zerg" und das obwohl nie _der_ StarCraft-Spieler war. Als ich vor einigen Wochen mal das StarCraft Buch "Libertys Kreuzzug" gelesen hatte, kam mir wieder unmittelbar der Gedanke "Tyraniden". Grund hierfür sind, wie schon beim letzten Posting genannt, die Ähnlichkeiten hinsichtlich dem Schwarmbewusstseins...etc (einfach wieder meinen vorhergehenden Beiträge lesen ); 
eine weiteres lustige Ähnlichkeit viel mir da beim Lesen auch gleich auf:

Zerg wurden in Starcraft I (bzw. Libertys Kreuzzug) von Kerrigian durch verstärkte 'Psi-Wellen' angelockt / Tyraniden werden durch die Symbiontenprimarchen, welche Psi-Leuchtfeuer ausstrahlen angelockt.


Klischees bedienen schön und gut, aber ist GamesWorkshops Warhammer40k wirklich dermaßen Klischee behaftet? Oder weshalb hat sich Blizzard so großzügig daran bedient?

Dir mag es vielleicht anders gehen, aber ich finde (bzw. fand, da ich nicht weiß wie die Story bei SC2 weiterging, da nie gespielt, und mich daher voll und ganz auf SC1 beziehe) es ein wenig ideenlos was Blizzard sich da geleistet hat(te). 

WarCraft sollte ja angeblich ein Warhammer-RTS werden; merkwürdiger Weise fallen mir dort nicht so schnell, soviele Ähnlichkeiten auf, wie bei SC und WH40k.


----------



## Nuxxy (3. Dezember 2010)

Also, die Storys von Warcraft 3 sind einfach, unschlagbar, vorallen wie Episch die Teilweise erzählt sind, von Warhammer würde ich dir ganz klar abraten, dann würde ich lieber Starcraft 2 nehmen, hab mir Warhammer vor nem Monat gekauft und nach 3 Stunden wieder bei Ebay reingesetzt und mir von dem Geld Starcraft 2 gekauft, und Warcraft 3 is für 25 mit Erweiterung ein klares pflichtspiel, vorallen wegen der Story etc


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. Dezember 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Also, die Storys von Warcraft 3 sind einfach, unschlagbar, vorallen wie Episch die Teilweise erzählt sind, von Warhammer würde ich dir ganz klar abraten, dann würde ich lieber Starcraft 2 nehmen, hab mir Warhammer vor nem Monat gekauft und nach 3 Stunden wieder bei Ebay reingesetzt und mir von dem Geld Starcraft 2 gekauft, und Warcraft 3 is für 25 mit Erweiterung ein klares pflichtspiel, vorallen wegen der Story etc



Von welchem Warhammer redest du da? 

Das Warhammer bzw. Warhammer 40k Universum besteht nicht nur aus den paar PC-Spielen, die du vielleicht kennst, sondern hauptächlich aus dem Tabletop.

Hast du eigentlich den Thread durchgelesen? Wenigstens den Anfangspost?


----------



## Soulman999 (8. Dezember 2010)

Warhammer 40k und keine Geschichte??!!! Gehts noch?!
hast du dich jemals auch nur mit einer der dutzenden fraktionen befasst? Über fast JEDE fraktion im 40k universum sind ganze bücher geschrieben worden....ganz besonders über die berühmten Space Marines...Astrates...die besten krieger der menschheit, des Gottimperators ganzer Stolz...ein Bollwerk des Imperiums der Menschheit gegen Aliens und Ketzer! [hier noch etliche seiten hochlob an die space marines einfügen] xD

Man du hast ja keine Ahnung was alleine schon die fans für ne Fanfiction aus den fingern tippen....es ist der wahnsinn was 40k für ne story hat, wenn man sich mal damit befasst und nicht nur 3m große Killermaschinen sieht, die im namen eines imperators töten.


----------



## oliilo (9. Dezember 2010)

Soulman999 schrieb:


> Warhammer 40k und keine Geschichte??!!! Gehts noch?!
> hast du dich jemals auch nur mit einer der dutzenden fraktionen befasst? Über fast JEDE fraktion im 40k universum sind ganze bücher geschrieben worden....ganz besonders über die berühmten Space Marines...Astrates...die besten krieger der menschheit, des Gottimperators ganzer Stolz...ein Bollwerk des Imperiums der Menschheit gegen Aliens und Ketzer! [hier noch etliche seiten hochlob an die space marines einfügen] xD
> 
> Man du hast ja keine Ahnung was alleine schon die fans für ne Fanfiction aus den fingern tippen....es ist der wahnsinn was 40k für ne story hat, wenn man sich mal damit befasst und nicht nur 3m große Killermaschinen sieht, die im namen eines imperators töten.



so sehe ich das auch die Geschichte des warhammer 40k Universum ist wohl die epischste die es gibt.

zum Thema ich finde es nicht schlimm das blizzard designs klaut ich meine space mariens sehen einfach geil aus und eine Idee Menschen kybernetische Rüstungen zu geben ist in sehr vielen scifi spielen/filmen zu sehen.

soweit dazu 
für den Gott Imperator, mögen die Feinde des Imperator in der flamme des Glaubens brennen .


----------



## Yaglan (11. März 2011)

Kurz zu Warhammer allgemein. habe bis jetzt ja 8 bücher von Horus aufstieg gelesen. Und ich sag nur Geil geil geil. 
ich liebe diese Imperator treue.

Aber manchmal überlege ich ob ich nicht doch eher der Chaos typ bin denn vieles kann ich durch aus nachvollziehen. 
Zwar hat das Chaos nachgeholfen und die erinnerung ein wenig verfälscht aber nicht zu 100%.

Nur durch den Warp konnten die Primarchen erschaffen werden. 
Man betet einen Leichen Imperator an auch das ist war.

Was vorallem Suspekt ist in 40k betet manihn als Gott an!
Wo er noch nicht Lebensbedrohlich verletzt wurde hat er noch dagegen gekämpft. 

Und mal erlich die Story von Warcraft kann bei Warhammer (40k) nicht mithalten meines erachtens. Vorallem da die austrage orte nicht nur eine Welt betreffen sondern Eine Riesige galaxy und das Warp.

Nehmen wir das 2 Addon von DoW 2. Da wird der Sektor wo die Blood Ravens ihre welten haben Ausgelöscht von den ordo Maleus. Das sind 5? Planeten. von 1000 oder mehr Welten. Es handelt sich in diesen Universum was nur durch einen Weg beendet werden kann und das ist die Vernichtung aller Species. Nur so kann sich das Chaos Selber vernichten.


----------



## Makalvian (12. März 2011)

Ich kann dir nur mal die "Seelentrinker"-Reihe empfehlen, gerade dabei hast du die Thematik des unwissentlichen Überlaufes von Space Marines zum Chaos. Das waren meine Eintiegsbücher und haben mich sehr ergriffen. 
Insgesamt mag ich Dan Abnett als Autor am liebsten von ihm habe ich auch jetzt fast alle Bücher die bisher erschienen.

Desweitern gibts es noch die Gaunts Ghosts-Reihe die sich auch empfehlen lässt über die Imperiale Armee und die Eisenhorn und Ravenor Reihe die über die Imperiale Inquistion erzählen. 
Man muss nur sehr aufpassen bei den Mehrteilern, dass man nicht die Bände durcheinander bringt. Bei der Horus-Reihe ist es noch einfach aber gerade Seelentrinker, Ghosts Reihe und die Inquisitions-Teile Eisenhorn und Ravenor dafür sollte man sich an die Heyne Liste halten.

Ist hatte z.b. vorher die Gaunts Ghost Reihe durcheinander geworfen und wusste nicht das einfach aber nicht zwingend ist erst Eisenhorn und dann Ravenor zu lesen.


----------



## Yaglan (12. März 2011)

Also angefangen habe ich mit Wolfskrieger. Also das 1. Buch mit Ragnar.
ich war Neugierig auf Warhammer 40k wollte dann mehr von der geschichte erfahrung und hab mir das Buch gekauft.
Ich fand es damels mehr als schlecht. Keine 100 Seiten und habe es weggestellt.

Ich fand es am anfang zu übertrieben wo was in Sekunden angegeben wurde. Was ein Mensch nicht schaffen kann. Und dann wo es Plötzlich in der Vergangenheit gespielt hat.
Das hatte mir nicht gefallen und Jahre lang weggestellt.

Dann habeich nochmal mit den Buch angefangen. Und einfach mal weiter gelesen und das Buch hat mir sehr sehr gefallen.
Diesmal habe ich es auch verstanden. Und es ist sehr Interessant zu erfahren wie man zu einen Spacemarine [SpaceWolves(Astartes)] wird.

Dann habe ich mal Aufstieg des Horus im regal gesehen und denk mir doch von den Hast du mal gelesen stand der nicht Im Chaos Kodex was ich mir 2004 gekauft habe?

Paar tage später war das Buch gekauft und die Buchreihe macht mir wirklich sehr viel Spaß zu lesen. 

Momentan lese als Überbrückung zu Band 9 auf (Deutsch versteht sich) Graue Ritter.


Aber wisst ihr was ich an der Warhammer Story sehr intersannt finde?

Wer waren die 2 Gelöschten Legionen? 
Für die die nicht wissen was ich meine.

Die erste gründung ist die erschaffung von 20 (21) Primarchen. Genmanipulierte (geklonte?) Menschen die erschaffen wurden. Nöch wärend sie in den Tanks aufbewart wurden. Sind sie durch ein Unfall auf verschiedene Planeten Verteilt wurden in Der Gesammten Galaxie. 

Aus den Restlichen Daten und GenMaterial der Primarchen schafte der Imperator die ersten SpaceMarinen Legionen. Und Als er die Primarchen gefunden hatte übergab er jeden eine Legion.

Horus war der erste der gefunden wurde.
Zu Horus gehörten die luna Wolves
Die legion Duskriders war die Legion Mortarion´s Die er wegen den Umständen auf seines Planeten wo er aufwuchs Deathgard umbenannt hatte.
Magnus der Rote war der Primarch dr Tousend Sons.
Fulgrim war von den Imperial Childrens (Sehr Itersanntes Ende im 5. Band)
Fenris war von den Space Wolves. (Bei Wolfskrieger dachte ich noch Fenris war ein Gott)
Logar war von den Word Bearers Die erste Legion die zum Chaos Übergelaufen ist.
Agron war von den World Eaters. Am Abgrund erfährt man ein wenig wie sich die Legion benimmt sehr Interessant finde iche.
Lion el Johnsen von den Dark Angels.
Eine Legion die nach den Vorschriften eines Ritterordens Leben. 
Die Blood Angels angefürht von Sanguarius?? Hoffe so war der Name.
Rogal Dorn von den Imperial Fists.
Vulkan von den Salamanders. 
Corax von den hat man bis jetzt am Wenigsten erfahren finde ich er ist von der Raven Gard Legion.

Ich weiss es fehlen ein paar.... 

Die Letzte die auf jedenfall erschaffen wurde waren die Alpha Legion eine gant besondere Legion da ihr Primarch einmalig war. Denn es waren 2 was keiner weiß bis auf den Imperator und die Legion Selber. Der name ist Alpharius und Omegon. Alpharius ist im Bruderkrieg noch gestorben. Und war die erste Legion die sich auf seite von Horus geschlagen hatte noch bevor Horus wusste das er den Imperaor verraten wird.

Mein erster schock war Oh gott bitte lass die Grey Knights nicht übersetzt sein. Weil man ist das nun wirklich gewöhnt wenn man sich mit Warhammer 40k beschäftigt und schon im laden oder spieler mit einer Grey Knight Armee sieht. Aber dies ist nicht der Fall.

Ich weiss ich komme Weit vom thema ab 

Weiss einer Ob die Audio Cd auch auf Deutsch kommen wird ? Also vom großen Bruderkrieg. Denn da geht es um Garro einen Ehemaligen Deathgard. Ich bin nämlich wirklich Neugierig ob da was gesagt wird ob er zu den ersten der Grey Knights gehört oder nicht.

Wieso wird eigendlich gesagt das der Grey Knight Orden zu der 2 gründung gehört obwohl der Imperator es noch Persönlich war der den Befehl dazu gegeben hat?
Obwohl die 2 gründung erst nach der Einbetung gewesen ist?

Und ist es Theoretisch Möglich das die Alphalegion Legion wieder Loyal wird? Ok Es sind 10000 Jahre vergangen aber sie waren nie den Warp ausgesetzt. Und Omegon lebt ja noch?
Seit dem Buch legion mag ich diese legion in DoW mochte ich die nicht weil die eine scheiss Farbe hatten


----------



## Deathstyle (12. März 2011)

Mein Problem mit den Büchern ist einfach das die Autoren schreiben können was sie wollen - das heißt aber eben nicht das es auch so stimmt/war/geschichtlich richtig ist. Was man in den Büchern liest ist nie unbedingt Fakt im Warhammer Universum.
Was meinst du mit den beiden gelöschten Legionen? Meinst du die beiden Primarchen über die man garnichts weiß? Da kann ich dir sagen was damit ist: nix. Dazu ist nix bekannt bisher und GW lässt sich mit sowas ja bekanntlich Zeit


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (12. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit den Büchern ist einfach das die Autoren schreiben können was sie wollen - das heißt aber eben nicht das es auch so stimmt/war/geschichtlich richtig ist. Was man in den Büchern liest ist nie unbedingt Fakt im Warhammer Universum.
> Was meinst du mit den beiden gelöschten Legionen? Meinst du die beiden Primarchen über die man garnichts weiß? Da kann ich dir sagen was damit ist: nix. Dazu ist nix bekannt bisher und GW lässt sich mit sowas ja bekanntlich Zeit





Was mein Problem mit den Wh/Wh40k Büchern ist: Sie sind meistens grottenschlecht geschrieben, bsp.: Felix&Gotrek-Reihe. Das dritte Buch konnt ich nimmer zu Ende lesen. Die ständigen Wort und Satzwiederholungen (aller 10 Seiten eine "Oh, nein! In so einer tödlich-schlümmen-Situation war er ja noch gar nie! Und plötzlich roch die Luft nach Ozon!") waren nicht auszuhalten. Und die Reihe soll ja einer der Besten von den Wh-Fantasy/Wh-40k-Büchern sein. 



Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Nicht nur die Buch-Autoren können schreiben was sie wollen - das gilt auch für die Codex-Autoren. Bestes Beispiel ist für mich der "3. Armaggeddon-Krieg". Erst wurden die Orks und 'Ghazghkull Mag Urug Thraka' zurückgeschlagen und seit dem neustem Ork-Codex war es nur eine Patt-Situation und es wird noch immer darum gekämpft.



Ich für meinen Teil kann die Wh40k-Story schon seit einiger Zeit immer weniger 'ernst' nehmen. Wenn man sich zum Teil die Codizies durchliest, fragt man sich zum Teil, was für Drogen die Autoren genommen haben müssen. Space Marines können durch das Verzehren vom Fleisch von Lebewesen 'Erinnerungsfragmente' aufnehmen?! Space Marines haben eine extrem ätzende Säure in ihrem Speichel, so dass sie sich durch härtestem Stahl 'spucken' können?! (um mal die absurdesten Fähigkeiten eines SpaceMarines zu nennen) 


Mann! Denen dürfte es verdammt schwer fallen ein saftiges Steak zu essen! Man darf auch hoffen niemals vor einem Space Marine zu stehen, wenn er niesen muss. Ich glaub Wh40k ist im großen und ganzem die größte SciFi-Parodie aller Zeiten.


----------



## Yaglan (12. März 2011)

Das ist eben das Gute das die Bücher nicht 100% Lore bedingt sind eben der Unterhaltung dienen. Dan Abnet ist dagegen wirklich sehr gut.

Was daeher die Autoren bei den Warcraft Bücher verderben ist Offiziele Lore. Das ist weit aus schlimmer meines erachtens.
Das Spacemarines Säure spucken habe ich noch nie gelesen.

ich habe bis jetzt auch nur 2 Codexe zuhause. Einmal Chaos von 2004 Space Marines von 2010.
Was das Saftige Steak betrifft. Sowas Juckt ein Spaemarine nicht. Denk dran das sie keine einfachen Menschen sind. Sehr wahrscheinlich hat das Essen kein geschmack was die zu sich nehmen. 
Für einen Spacemarine gibt es nur den Kampf.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (12. März 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Gute das die Bücher nicht 100% Lore bedingt sind eben der Unterhaltung dienen. Dan Abnet ist dagegen wirklich sehr gut.
> 
> Was daeher die Autoren bei den Warcraft Bücher verderben ist Offiziele Lore. Das ist weit aus schlimmer meines erachtens.
> Das Spacemarines Säure spucken habe ich noch nie gelesen.
> ...





Steht im neuem Space Marine-Codex. Keine Ahnung, ob das schon in den alten Codizies bzw. Index Astartes Büchern stand. Müsste ich nachsehen, aber ich hab die Bücher grad nicht zur Hand.


Kannst aber auch hier nachlesen: 



> Betchers Drüse: Zwei dieser Organe werden entweder in die Unterlippe, entlang der Speicheldrüsen oder in den Kieferknochen implantiert. Betchers Drüse arbeitet ähnlich wie die Giftdrüsen diverser giftiger Reptilien, indem sie eine giftige Substanz synthetisiert und speichert.
> 
> Durch die Gegenwart der Drüse wird der Space Marine automatisch gegen derartige Toxine immunisiert und ist außerdem in der Lage, ein Kontaktgift auszuspucken. Dieses Gift ist äußerst korrosiv, so dass ein gefangengenommener Space Marine sich innerhalb weniger Stunden buchstäblich durch Gitterstäbe und Ketten hindurchfressen kann.


(Quelle: http://dow.4players....nd-Zygoten.html)




Genauso wie mir die Wh40k Ork-Lore-Entwicklung immer weniger gefällt. Früher war es im Großen und Ganzem unbekannt woher sie kamen, jetzt wird immer mehr darüber in dem neuem Codex spekuliert, dass sie 'Diener-Schöpfungen' der 'Alten' gewesen sind. 

Aber was soll's. Die Wh40k-Lore Schreiberlinge müssen sich ja auch immer und immer wieder was neues einfallen lassen, da ist es klar, dass es irgendwann an Qualität verlieren muss.


----------



## Yaglan (13. März 2011)

Davon abgesehen das die Spucke Eisen Verrosten lässt was sich wirklich seltsamm anhört.
Denkt wohl niemand daran ein Space Marine gefangen zu nehmen hm..... Verdammt denkt am Rande des Abgrunds. 

Naja ich denk mal das kann man einfach weglassen. Fürs tabletop uninteressant ^^

Den Codex der orcs kenne ich nicht.
Deshalb kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Bis jetzt gefällt mir das Universum aber sehr gut. 
Wirklich vergleichen kann man das mit Blizzard spielen aber nicht.

Was ich mir zb auch vorstellen könnte wäre wenn das mit Fulgrim und der Alpha Legion war ist.
Das beide sich irgendwann gegen das Chaos stellen könnten. Hm obwohl Fulgrim der ist jetzt Nen Dämon und kann von Slanesh ohne Probleme vernichtet werden wenn sein bewustsein wieder zurück kommen sollte.

Aber fals du die Horus Herasy noch nicht gelesen hast kann ich die nur empfehlen bis auf Band 6 irgendwie hat das sehr wenig mit den Bruderkrieg zu tuen und spielt sehr viel Früher.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. März 2011)

Die Necrons sind wohl das Paradebeispiel des Geschichtlichen Widerspruchs.
Jaja, Warhammer und Lore ist immer sone Sache. Wenn was nichtmehr so passt, dann wars halt einfach doch nicht so!


----------



## Ogil (13. März 2011)

Man muss auch vorsichtig sein, was das "schlecht geschrieben" angeht - zumindest wenn man die deutsche Uebersetzung liest. Da faellt es schwer zu sagen, ob der Autor gefuscht hat oder ob es eher der Uebersetzer war. Ich tu mir auch ehrlich gesagt keine uebersetzten WH/WH40K-Buecher mehr an.

Meine Lieblings-Reihe ist uebrigens die "Ciaphas Cain"-Reihe von Sandy Mitchell. Spannend geschrieben - mit einem Extra-Schuss Humor.


----------



## Wolfner (23. September 2011)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Also, die Storys von Warcraft 3 sind einfach, unschlagbar, vorallen wie Episch die Teilweise erzählt sind, von Warhammer würde ich dir ganz klar abraten, dann würde ich lieber Starcraft 2 nehmen, hab mir Warhammer vor nem Monat gekauft und nach 3 Stunden wieder bei Ebay reingesetzt und mir von dem Geld Starcraft 2 gekauft, und Warcraft 3 is für 25 mit Erweiterung ein klares pflichtspiel, vorallen wegen der Story etc








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rumms...


----------



## Massamune (23. September 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Fenris war von den Space Wolves. (Bei Wolfskrieger dachte ich noch Fenris war ein Gott)



Fenris ist ein Planet. Die Space Wolves haben dort ihren Hauptsitz 


Ihr Primarch hieß Leman Russ


----------

